# Golden Greeters



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just sharing something to smile about while waiting here for my mom to finish an appointment (2 hour chiro appointment!).

I typically open all the windows all the way to let the guys poke their heads out and greet everyone going in and out of the office here. It is typically people making a beeline over to visit. Nothing brings out the huggy nature of a lot of people more than a pair of soft and sweet goldens who love everyone.  And they apparently are doing a lot of positive business for the breed. More than one person today asked me for a card because they wanted one of my dog's pups saying they could tell my goldens are "real goldens" (I'm not sure what that means other than I know in my area people do not typically have purebred goldens - which is odd for a very popular breed).... I believe if I were a breeder, this means I wouldn't even need a website. I'd just sit here at my mom's doctor appointments and people would come to me. LOL. (I did give info for the breeders behind my dogs to anyone who asked though one person still put an emphasis on wanting a puppy from my very dogs).


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So sweet! I love hearing stories like this. I would love to be one of those airport greeter dogs with Maggie!
Jules


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm sure they brighten anyone's day who is blessed to be in their presence. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's funny, isn't it? When I walk Dudley through town, people bring their children up to kiss him and pet him without hesitation. I don't think there is any other breed of dog that could elicit that kind of reaction. And your pups are absolutely gorgeous with beautiful happy smiles for everyone to see. How lucky we are to have them in our lives!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Deborus12 said:


> It's funny, isn't it? When I walk Dudley through town, people bring their children up to kiss him and pet him without hesitation. I don't think there is any other breed of dog that could elicit that kind of reaction. And your pups are absolutely gorgeous with beautiful happy smiles for everyone to see. How lucky we are to have them in our lives!


This is so true. I was in a workshop this weekend that was geared towards reactive dogs and other issues. Maggie was the only Golden in there and everyone commented on how she was just this shining light of calm in the class. That is why I brought her was so that she could be around all those reactive dogs and just lie quietly by me and focus on me. 
Jules


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

What a gorgeous pair! I'd definitely have asked to pet them


----------

